# Please help Young Ball Python suddenly fasting



## Royals1988 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all 

In desperate need of some advice and help. i have a young female butter pastel when i bought her (beginning of February) was told she hatched in December, shes on small thawed mice and has shed once since i got her.

Everything's been going great with her until all of a sudden bang shes fasting, when i got her she weighed 126g i weighed her yesterday and still shes sitting at 126g.

Nothing has changed temperature and humidity is still the same which is bang on the mark, i haven't changed feed suppliers or anything. I have tried every trick in the book to try to entice her to feed but shes just not having any of it, Should i be concerned? is there anything you can maybe suggest? below is a list of methods i have tried.

Dry thawing
Wet thawing 
wet thawing then using a hairdryer to dry mouse off a little
Braining
leaving the mouse in her vivarium for a 24 hour period with the vivarium darkened
have put the mouse in the vivarium and lightly misted the vivarium 
also with the mouse brained.

Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Abstractivity (Mar 7, 2019)

I have a friend whose kept a BP before. from what I heard its pretty normal for Ball Pythons to fast. Know of one keeper whose BP hadn't eaten for a full year even with assisted feeding. How long has it been since she last ate?


----------



## Royals1988 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey there and thanks for replying 

Been about 3 weeks now, I am monitoring her weight things were going great up until the feed just before her shed, once i realized she was going into shed it did make sense why she didnt want to eat but now the shed is over shes still not eating!


Again thanks for reply


----------



## Abstractivity (Mar 7, 2019)

Did you try feeding her while she was shedding? If so it could have been a little stressful especially since you kept trying to feed. just give her a week and try not to bother her during this time. Then try feeding as usual. I'm sure you know this but make sure you're feeding her at night and that she is out cruising when you begin thawing the mouse as to not stress her out by lifting her hide if she has one.


----------



## Royals1988 (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks for reply Abstractivity 

as soon as i realized she was going into shed i stopped offering so hopefully next week she will take her feed! she dose have a hide sh has 3 as it goes i will keep this thread updated and will let you know as soon as she eats

Thanks again


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 7, 2019)

I would assume you’re in america, as Ball pythons are legal there? And one of the most popular pets there at that

Pythons especially captive can go months and months before you notice any weight loss


----------



## Royals1988 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey there Herptology 

No i am actually in the UK i do understand they can go a long time with out food with some even going a year! my only worry really has been that she is still really a baby! I know patience is key here! 

I guess was just looking for some guidance and making sure that my methods have been ok 

Thanks again


----------

